# hanging out over there



## Joe (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been hanging out on Treasure net. Someone is trying to clean silver coins recovered from a house fire. I thought some of you might have some good ideas. Although it looks like to me there is no helping the dollar on the left. Looks like it has been melted or fused. 
http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,204454.0.html


----------

